# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  Trying to get property of non-object (حل شد)

## googoli

سلام 
من یک فرم دارم که وقتی submit  میشه با این پیغام مواجه میشم 
Trying to get property of non-object
منظور این پیغام چی هست رو من نفهمیدم 
میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

کد کاملتون رو بگذارین. احتمالاً مدلی که میخونید Null هست.

----------


## googoli

این هم کد ها

----------


## MMSHFE

همون تکه کدی که به این بخش مربوطه رو بگذارین. کسی حوصله نداره کل پروژه رو بررسی کنه.

----------


## googoli

استاد 
کل پروژه نیست همون فرم که مشکل دارم رو گذاشتم + قسمت های کنترلر و مدل
چون کد فرم طولانی میشد بصورت زیپ درش اوردم

----------


## googoli

مشکل حل شد

----------

